# Solved: Blu ray playback lag with PowerDVD



## fidde (Apr 7, 2011)

I just bought a HDTV (Samsung UE46C8700) and to my disappointment my HTPC that I built with a future HDTV in mind, doesn't do the job playing blu ray discs. I get lagging and occational flickering when playing blu rays in PowerDVD (version 7 that came with the LG GGC-H20L).
Do you have any idea what the reason might be and,, if my system is not good enough, what I should upgrade?
Btw, I have enabled Hardware acceleration in PowerDVD and I have the latest graphic drivers.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 5050e, x64 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2814 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 61130 MB, Free - 32176 MB; D: Total - 953865 MB, Free - 75565 MB; 
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., GA-MA78G-DS3H, x.x, 
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You might be too far behind in versioning with PowerDVD, the DRM put into BluRay discs is somewhat dynamic so an older version of PowerDVD may not be able to decypher all the DRM perfectly and play them correctly.
If that is not the cause I would inspect the processes of the computer and make sure no network windows are open at the time and that no other processes are acivating during playback and possibly causing interuptions. The processor and graphics seem adequate but not with a lot of "room" to spare if other processes are running.


----------



## fidde (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you for the reply.
I realized I forgot to mention one thing, I have a small Touchscreen in addition to the TV and the Touchscreen was set as extended desktop. I tried to disable it and that removed the flickering. However, the time lag is still there. I checked the processes running in the background, but the CPU level only at 25-30%. So now I'll try upgrading powerDVD and see if that helps.


----------



## fidde (Apr 7, 2011)

i downloaded a trial version of powerDVD 10 and it is an improvement, but the problem is not gone. i also noticed that some open applications (anyDVD and MyMovies) had a lot of RAM reserved, so i killed them and it made things a bit better, but still not perfect. Do you have any other ideas?


----------



## fidde (Apr 7, 2011)

by the way, what do you mean by "network window"?


----------

